# Pumpkin carving



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Tonight me my wife and sister carved out pumpkins and this was my first one I ever carved out. Anybody else carve one out?

Here it is remember it's my first one ever.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't done one for a long time. It is a surprising amount of work. Did you keep the seeds? They are addictive roasted and salted.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. It's more work then I thought I was about to say forget this stuff because it was getting late. No my sister took all the seeds with her home.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's a great jack o lantern....i was never any good at it...they are doing a halloween thing on the food channel.....what those people do with pumpkins and foods is beyond amazing...


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I been watching that too it's pretty cool. They been doing that for years so it's easy for them.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks nice. 
I tried it last year but I free styled it, just the basic pumpkin face. I just cut it with a knife. looked ok but not as good as yours.


----------

